# Icons missing for Firefox, Thunderbird and some other applications



## grahamperrin@ (Sep 25, 2021)

Spun off from Icons missing for GTK-Mixer, Firefox, Thunderbird and more in KDE Forums

Icons for some applications are:

missing from Application Dashboard and Application Launcher but not Task Manager (KDE Plasma)
missing from the main menu (whatever it's called) in LXQt Desktop.

Below, attention to *Firefox Web Browser* and *Thunderbird*:






I'm toying with the possibility that the bug involves Wine.

Another account on the same computer is not bugged, does not yet have a ~/.wine directory.

In Plasma, for ⋯.desktop files that lack an icon:



an icon for Firefox can be found
an icon for Thunderbird can *not* be found.

~/.local/share/applications/ons/

Maybe related: adding an icon to ~/.local/share/applications/firefox.desktop results in creation of an /ons/ subdirectory. 

Screen recording: <https://photos.app.goo.gl/qiDP5vQ8NUKcoRCj6>


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 13, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> I'm toying with the possibility that the bug involves Wine.



Still toying with that possibility.

If I recall correctly: after uninstalling Firefox from Wine, manually deleting file debris then using Application Dashboard to forget a Firefox: there remained a good _Firefox Web Browser_.

Then a manual fix to thunderbird.desktop that involved finding an icon for _thunderbird_ in _other_ (*not* in _Applications_):

 

There remain problems with .desktop files for applications such as *Audio Mixer* and *MPlayer*:


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 17, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> … manually deleting file debris then using Application Dashboard to forget a _Firefox_: there remained a good _Firefox Web Browser_. …



On closer inspection, there remain two _Firefox Web Browser_ listings. 

For giggles, I dragged to the head of this list all listed applications that lack an icon, edited the uppermost Firefox Web Browser, added an icon, closed it, no icon, edited the second Firefox Web Browser, found an icon already present: 





I remembered: 



grahamperrin said:


> … adding an icon to ~/.local/share/applications/firefox.desktop results in creation of an /ons/ subdirectory. …



Removed: 


```
% date
Wed 17 Nov 2021 06:19:31 GMT
% ls -hl ~/.local/share/applications/ons/
total 1
-rw-r--r--  1 grahamperrin  grahamperrin   878B 17 Nov 06:18 firefox.desktop
-rw-r--r--  1 grahamperrin  grahamperrin   486B  7 Nov 12:42 thunderbird.desktop
% rm -r ~/.local/share/applications/ons/
%
```

Added an icon to Firefox Web Browser. Result: 


```
% ls -hl ~/.local/share/applications/ons/
total 1
-rw-r--r--  1 grahamperrin  grahamperrin   878B 17 Nov 06:20 firefox.desktop
%
```


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 9, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> … toying with the possibility that the bug involves Wine. …



Alexander88207 any thoughts? TIA


----------



## Alexander88207 (Feb 9, 2022)

Yeah when using wine alone make sure you use `WINEDLLOVERRIDES=winemenubuilder.exe=d`.

Wine seems to take over some environments by setting the default editor to notepad, creating application shortcuts and much more stuff.

When using this env variable this should not happen anymore in the future.

Note: This env should be enabled forever so i suggest putting it to $HOME/.profile.

See: https://wiki.winehq.org/FAQ#How_can...ding_unwanted_menu_entries.2Fdesktop_links.3F


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 9, 2022)

Thanks. 

I made the Wine-related changes, restarted the OS, uninstalled then reinstalled Firefox and Thunderbird. 

No improvement for Firefox or Thunderbird: 




GTK-Mixer is no longer an issue (I have no idea when its icon became good):



I'll remove it from the title of this topic.


```
% pkg info -x firefox
firefox-97.0_2,2
% grep -i icon /usr/local/share/applications/firefox.desktop
Icon=firefox
% grep -v \# ~/.profile

BLOCKSIZE=M;    export BLOCKSIZE


EDITOR=/usr/local/bin/nano;     export EDITOR
VISUAL=/usr/local/bin/nano;     export VISUAL

ENV=$HOME/.shrc; export ENV

if [ -x /usr/bin/resizewin ] ; then /usr/bin/resizewin -z ; fi

if [ -x /usr/bin/fortune ] ; then /usr/bin/fortune freebsd-tips ; fi

export QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME=gtk2

WINEDLLOVERRIDES=winemenubuilder.exe=d
% winecfg
002c:fixme:ntdll:get_firmware_info info_class SYSTEM_FIRMWARE_TABLE_INFORMATION
002c:fixme:ntdll:get_firmware_info info_class SYSTEM_FIRMWARE_TABLE_INFORMATION
002c:err:winediag:WS_getaddrinfo Failed to resolve your host name IP
```


----------



## Alexander88207 (Feb 9, 2022)

I dont know if its an good idea to mix environments.

I see that you have mate and gnome installed too.


----------



## monwarez (Feb 9, 2022)

It may also be that firefox does not install (symlink) the icons in the correct place
In the directory: /usr/local/lib/firefox/browser/chrome/icons/default
There is some icons with their respective dimension that should be installed (I said should, but not sure what is the real good practice, need to do some research first) in the corresponding directory in here:
/usr/local/share/icons/hicolor/XXxXX/apps
(XXxxXX will be 48x48 for default48.png, so a symlink firefox.png in this directory to default48.png)

Currently firefox install a symlink to /usr/local/lib/firefox/browser/chrome/icons/default/default48.png into /usr/local/share/pixmpas/firefox.png . This does not work with every GUI launcher.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 9, 2022)

```
% pwd
/usr/local/share/icons/hicolor
% find . -name "*firefox*" -print
% ls -hl /usr/local/lib/firefox/browser/chrome/icons/default
total 1
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel    13K  2 Feb 17:31 default128.png
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   722B  2 Feb 17:31 default16.png
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   1.9K  2 Feb 17:31 default32.png
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   3.4K  2 Feb 17:31 default48.png
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   5.3K  2 Feb 17:31 default64.png
% file /usr/local/share/pixmaps/firefox.png
/usr/local/share/pixmaps/firefox.png: symbolic link to /usr/local/lib/firefox/browser/chrome/icons/default/default48.png
%
```


----------



## monwarez (Feb 10, 2022)

What happen if you copy(or symlink) /usr/local/lib/firefox/browser/chrome/icons/default/default48.png into /usr/local/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/firefox.png and then regenerate the icon cache(as root) with
`gtk-update-icon-cache /usr/local/share/icons/hicolor`


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 10, 2022)

Perfect, thanks monwarez.

I might revert part of what I did with regard to Wine, but still, thanks again Alexander88207.


```
root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd:~ # ln -s /usr/local/lib/firefox/browser/chrome/icons/default/default48.png /usr/local/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/firefox.png
root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd:~ # gtk-update-icon-cache /usr/local/share/icons/hicolor
gtk-update-icon-cache: Cache file created successfully.
root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd:~ #
```

The effect was not immediately obvious, so, in KRunner: 

`pkill plasmashell && plasmashell`

Success: 



After quitting then reopening Dolphin, success: 



I'll continue in the KDE area; and chat in Matrix (the `#desktop` channel) and/or Discord.


----------

